# Box with writing inside



## Fizzyx1 (Nov 2, 2017)

I wanted to make a box with it saying something inside can i do it using screen printing,if yes how??


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You'll have to disassemble it at the glue seam. Glue it back together when your're done. 

Use waterbased ink. It will air dry.


----------



## Fizzyx1 (Nov 2, 2017)

What do you mean ive never done screen printing but i wanted to know if u can do it then i will try it out also the box is going to be in colour say if the t shirt is black the box it going to be white and the writing in side is going to be black


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Fizzyx1 said:


> What do you mean ive never done screen printing but i wanted to know if u can do it then i will try it out also the box is going to be in colour say if the t shirt is black the box it going to be white and the writing in side is going to be black


Periods are your friend.

I'm not sure what you're asking. I've already said it's doable.


----------

